# Tren Ace + Test Prop ( LOW DOSE CYCLE)



## Harjot Mundi (May 13, 2014)

What do you think about a Low Dose cycle

Test PROP - 25mg/eod
Tren Ace - 50mg/eod - for 8 weeks

I am on TRT so PCT won't be needed ill continue running my 30mg/axiron after the cycle?

Should i be considered about going limp dick? 

just looking to lose a few lbs of fat and lower bodyfat

Stats:

5'10
195%
13-14%BF


----------

